# 2015 4K OLED Full Spec's & Prices



## Robert Zohn

We're starting to get official specs, prices and allocation information for LG's 2015 line-up of 4K OLED TVs. Here's the 55EG9600 and 65EG9600.

Enjoy!

-Robert


----------



## mechman

I still don't understand why they are curving these displays? Doesn't anyone at LG understand the thought process behind a curved screen? :huh:

Thanks for the info though Robert! Your insight is always very much appreciated!! :T


----------



## Talley

mechman said:


> I still don't understand why they are curving these displays? Doesn't anyone at LG understand the thought process behind a curved screen? :huh:
> 
> Thanks for the info though Robert! Your insight is always very much appreciated!! :T



Well for the people who cannot afford a complete projector, surround sound setup this is the more expensive alternative... you sit 2 feet away from the screen so you need curved to give you a more realistic wrap around your skull feeling.

ya... since who buys this cannot afford our expensive projector systems :rofl:


----------



## lcaillo

I think it is hilarious that they have come out with curved screens and make a case for why it makes sense. When projection television first came to the consumer market in 1974, and until about 1980, it was mostly on curved screens. The majority of people complained that they were not like theaters and we had to have flat screens. I remember the sales took off immediately when we started modifying the Novabeams to straigten out the convergence to make them work on flat screens, even though the lenses were designed to focus at the edges on a curved screen. It was not long before they started making the sets to work on flat screens and we could not give away the curved screens.


----------



## daoyangsw

you sit 2 feet away from the screen so you need curved to give you a more realistic wrap around your skull feeling.


----------



## Robert Zohn

Just was notified that my first allocation of 65EG9600s have been released!! 

So excited to be receiving them. Can't wait to see them and evaluate any changes from the 65EC9700.

-Robert


----------



## mankite

Once the small quirks get worked out I will give up my 151 for OLED. The one thing I hear about that may be a deal breaker for me is motion handling. I've always been sensitive to it. Having said that I saw my first OLED at Best Buy yesterday and must say it was exquisite.


----------



## Robert Zohn

From what I can tell with my 65EG9600 in the brief time I've been working with this display most of the issues are resoled completely or significantly improved.

I'll be taking one home so Wendy and I can spend much more time with these new 2015 OLEDs.

-Robert


----------



## mankite

When are the flat ones coming out?


----------



## Robert Zohn

55" EF9500 is now scheduled to launch early - mid September, 2015. The 65EF9500 will begin to ship end of September, 2015.

-Robert


----------



## mankite

Other then being flat are there any differences between what's out now and the ones we are waiting for?


----------



## Robert Zohn

Other than overall width all specs are the same on the 65EG9600 and 65EF9500. 

End of September launch for the 65" EF9500, 65EG9600s are now available!

-Robert


----------



## mankite

So what got improved on the EG9600 over the previous model?


----------



## bokeh

I love the curve on my oled. Own one and you'll come to appreciate it.


----------



## Robert Zohn

mankite said:


> So what got improved on the EG9600 over the previous model?


Here's my short list off the top of my head.

- Calibration controls work much better
- Much less contouring
- Capable of hitting a higher gamma
- 10% brighter
- Better screen uniformity
- Better of axes performance
- Undefeatable noise reduction fixed
- Faster processor
- webOS 2.0
- Improved audio performance
- Much nicer pedestal stand
- Better wall mount that tilts if needed
- Lower cost
- Far better availability

Hope this helps!

-Robert


----------



## vinnie97

bokeh said:


> I love the curve on my oled. Own one and you'll come to appreciate it.


I have for over a year now, and the curve could vanish tomorrow and I wouldn't miss it.  Bring on the flats!


----------



## Robert Zohn

Our ship arrived yesterday and I took a 65EG9600 home. Inventory is flowing in with strong and steady allocations.










-Robert


----------



## bokeh

*Re: 2015 4K OLED Full Spec's &amp; Prices*



Robert Zohn said:


> Our ship arrived yesterday and I took a 65EG9600 home. Inventory is flowing in with strong and steady allocations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Robert


With all due respect sir, I don't like you. /s with a dash of jealousy


----------



## Robert Zohn

Time to say goodbye to LG's 77" EG9700 as we are getting ready for the new flat 4K OLED TVs and the successor to the well received EC9300, the 55EG9100. 

Any takers for our last 77EG9700.

-Robert


----------



## Robert Zohn

LG just announced the early launch of 2 new mid-year 2015 4K flat OLED introductions here's the pdf spec sheet for the new 2015 flat 4K LG OLED TVs.

LG is launching the new flat 4K 55" and 65" EF9500 series OLED TVs in the next few weeks.

Enjoy!

-Robert


----------



## vinnie97

What's notable is the "early" launch here. It's a nice change from being months late.


----------



## Robert Zohn

Agreed ^^. Another very good news report is that it looks like the new mid-year flat 4K OLED will have HDMI 2.0a and be ready for HDR and WCG for UHD Blu-ray.

-Robert


----------



## vinnie97

Robert, are they giving up on 77" for now? Or do you expect more announcements at IFA proper?


----------



## Robert Zohn

From what we know at this moment the 77EG9700 stays in the line through the model year end, which is typically the summer of each year. LG has an official press conference scheduled at IFA next week so we'll know more then.

For now here's LG press release that was released yesterday afternoon.

-Robert


----------



## Robert Zohn

LG's latest 4K Flat OLED TVs have landed at VE. 










More photos are available here.

-Robert


----------



## vinnie97

I'm drooling over here.


----------



## Robert Zohn

Starting today, LG has lowered the prices for all 55", 65" Flat and Curved 4K OLED TVs. 

-Robert


----------



## Robert Zohn

Two great reviews just published on LG's 4K OLED TVs. 

Flatpanelshd and here's another great LG Flat OLED TV review at www.reviewed.com. 

Here's some of my additional thoughts on why we are all seeing the picture quality advantages of OLED TV.

OLED displays clearly exceed in contrast and now with the reported accuracy in low luminance and near black, the image is visibly better than LCD/LED displays. 

A 4K OLED display looks different than LCD based 4K display technology. Other than the advantages of infinite contrast and control over each individual sub-pixel of color and luminance, emissive displays generate the images with phosphors that light up to generate the analog light-waves directly to our eyes, whereas LCD based displays use multiple layers comprised of the following elements:

1. Very bright backlighting layer

2. Initial polarizing filters

3. Thin Film Transistors, TFT 

4. A layer of Liquid Crystals (the actual LCDs)

5. A physical layer of RGB color filters 

6. Another final layer of polarizing filters

7. The protective front sheet to seal and protect the panel

In addition to all of the filtering layers and processes LCD displays use to create the final image they have adopted edge and back-lit LED dimming schemes that bend and manipulate the light to help improve black levels across the screen in local zones. Although overall an important upgrade to the contrast with some control of the black level the display can produce, unfortunately, local dimming adds some anomalies that are not an issue for emissive displays.

Properly set-up LG's new Flat EF9500 emissive display can reproduce a smoother and more defined picture with detail throughout its very large tonal range. Individual pixel illumination is how the human eye first saw motion pictures in the commercial cinema on film projection and then in the early 40's with B&W TV on the analog CRT. 

In the mid 90's the next generation of emissive display technology came along; the plasma display, PDP. Since the end of PDP in 2013 we have been pushing the technology advancements of LCD/LED and they have come a long way and today's LCD/LED deliver a very good picture, but it just can't produce the detail or precision that is achieved with 8,300,000 of the thinnest and most accurate individually controlled light sources of 4K emissive display technology, regardless if it's CRT florescence, or PDP phosphors burning or our latest iteration, OLED direct light emitting bulbs.

With all this said, LCD/LED TVs have come a long way in advancing the performance and overcoming many of the inherent anomalies. This year's premium TVs are delivering excellent picture quality and even with LG's latest price breaks most LCD/LED TVs costs less and are more widely available and come in larger sizes.

Thanks to LG for blazing the trail of the highest performance display technology, OLED!

-Robert


----------



## Radtech51

Robert Zohn said:


> LG's latest 4K Flat OLED TVs have landed at VE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos are available here.
> 
> -Robert


Hi Robert! Long time old friend! I saw the 65EF9500 OLED recently at Magnolia Video and it was very impressive. :clap:
I'm so tempted right now but I really don't want to downgrade in size. The 70'' Elite is still serving me well so I figure I'll wait until LG can produce a 70'' or larger size one for less $$$


----------



## Robert Zohn

Hi Rad, thanks for the kind shout-out! Nice to see you on HTS!

Today we received our long awaited large allocation of LG's latest production EF9500 Flat 4K OLED TVs.

















It's OLED day at VE.

-Robert


----------



## vinnie97

Looking scrumptious, Robert. If you get a chance to see any of these in action, can you let us know how grayscale uniformity looks? I bought one locally (for easy return purposes) that is an October build. I'm content with every aspect of it except for the vertical banding near black. It really removed me from the viewing experience when watching Nick Cage's "Pay The Ghost," a metaphysical cheap thriller with lots of shadowy content near black.


----------



## rab-byte

Great TVs but I really hate that mount


----------



## Robert Zohn

The last two productions have been greatly improved, not 100% perfect, but very good screen uniformity, little to no yellow or vignetting. I do now see a very very faint pink with full field white, but not with content.

Use Expert 1 mode and set black with pluge pattern, peak brightness with the ramp grey scale and shut of noise, edge enhancer and other processing this TV delivers a stunning image.

LG latest builds are very consistent and excellent.

Our techs like LG's OTW-150 wall mount, but we also modify other wall mount brands to accommodate LG's non-standard bolt pattern. 

-Robert


----------



## vinnie97

Thanks, Robert. Sounds a bit like mine except for the pink, thank goodness...grayscale banding near black can be kept further at bay with just minor crushing (lowering brightness a few notches below ideal on pluge).


----------



## Robert Zohn

I set black without crushing. 

The pink is so very faint you need a full screen 100% luminance pattern to see it and after checking a few more EF9500s the pink is non existence on most samples.

Proper break-in and cycling helps stabilize the panel.

-Robert


----------



## Todd Anderson

Great info, Robert. Thanks for sharing all of this. 

Sounds like OLED is getting super close to being plasma-esque. Super close. 

Have you heard any rumblings about Panasonic? Do you think they'll have. A 2016 model at CES?


----------



## Radtech51

Robert Zohn said:


> I set black without crushing.
> 
> The pink is so very faint you need a full screen 100% luminance pattern to see it and after checking a few more EF9500s the pink is non existence on most samples.
> 
> Proper break-in and cycling helps stabilize the panel.
> 
> -Robert


Hey Robert, how is the input lag / motion handling on this set? Have you noticed any issues yourself? And would you say it's just fine for PS4 Gaming? 

4K.com Quote: "The other big weakness with this TV is it's poor motion handling. There is quite a bit of juddering when playing footage that is at least 24p. Flipping a switch to turn on LG's motion processing feature reduces this juddering but introduces a new issue into the mix, namely processing glitches." 

"The last issue is input lag. It's not a huge issue but it could be better. The input lag comes in a between aproximately 33ms. And 60ms is higher then most serious gamers would want in a TV."


----------



## Robert Zohn

Sorry I don't do gaming, but many users are avid gamers and if you are not on-line competitively you will be find with your PS4. You can shut off the internal video processing by labeling one of the inputs for PC and the panel response time will be faster.

In regard to motion resolution just shut off "true Motion" and motion resolution will perform significantly better.

-Robert


----------



## Radtech51

Robert Zohn said:


> Sorry I don't do gaming, but many users are avid gamers and if you are not on-line competitively you will be find with your PS4. You can shut off the internal video processing by labeling one of the inputs for PC and the panel response time will be faster.
> 
> In regard to motion resolution just shut off "true Motion" and motion resolution will perform significantly better.
> 
> -Robert


How would it compare to my Sharp PRO- 70X5FD in response time? Would their even be much of a difference if any? The reason I ask is I have no issues with my PRO-70XFD when it comes to PS4 gaming and I'm very curious if this would be the case with the LG. Thx :blink:


----------



## videobruce

> Proper break-in and cycling helps stabilize the panel.


Is there anything that discusses this further?


----------



## Robert Zohn

Radtech51 said:


> How would it compare to my Sharp PRO- 70X5FD in response time? Would their even be much of a difference if any? The reason I ask is I have no issues with my PRO-70XFD when it comes to PS4 gaming and I'm very curious if this would be the case with the LG. Thx :blink:


Later this week we'll test input lag and I'll post our findings here.



videobruce said:


> Is there anything that discusses this further?


Not that I'm aware of. However, LG put the option to do compression cycling in the G6 and they named it "Clear Panel Noise" 

-Robert


----------



## rab-byte

On the LG's white balance settings 100IRE also has a lumen setting that's at 130 default. What is this setting and how is it used. I've done quite a bit of googling and just cans find the answer.


----------

